# pensacola water temps



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody have a site where i can get accurate or semi accurate water temps? Ive heard some sites report way offshore etc...i never know what the true temps are here


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/flm.html


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about daily (use with discretion)...
http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest/six_day
http://pensacolabeachlifeguards.sharepoint.com/Pages/default.aspx

Real-Time...
PcolaBay: http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=pclf1
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=ppta1

Hope this helps!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the websites given...thx
WhyMe
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I use marine weather APP.


----------

